# hey im witho



## Browncoat

Hi there, welcome to OCN.

Quick question:

What on earth are half the fans doing?

It looks like you've just put them in to light up your case..?


----------



## witho

i get good temps tbh with the way they are


----------



## struddles

your style: eccentric fan design. I like it lol


----------



## Miki

Welcome aboard. ^_^


----------



## witho

it is loud tbf but i dont care when i got my logitech g25s on


----------



## Anth0789

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Kabuks

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## pjBSOD

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Leyaena

Welcome to OCN, interesting airflow management there


----------



## d6bmg

What do you call your fan setup?


----------



## witho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> What do you call your fan setup?


very loud and overkill


----------

